# any ideas for turtle pond fencing



## Anthony Hill (Jun 25, 2014)

I am planning on getting a slider for my pond just need to find some advice for a fence that would look good and keep them in.The pond is around 1000gallons and 24inches at the deepest.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 25, 2014)

That's very pretty but I'm not sure what to fence it with. Could you maybe do a low stone wall?


----------



## Anthony Hill (Jun 25, 2014)

my main problem is that on one side the pond is a foot away from my patio and turtle proof fencing would be fine by those tall grasses and behind the burm where its hidden ,but I don't want it to be a eyesore.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

Is the yard fenced so the turtle can't escape? Here's what I think - I don't know if I'm all wet or not. Even if the turtle gets out of the pond into the yard, he's going to eventually go back to the pond because its his water source. He will realize eventually that the pond is his new home and he will stay in there once he learns that.

If you don't want to take a chance, go to a big name home improvement store. They sell all kinds of little decorative fences you just push into the ground. Something like this:

http://www.atgstores.com/fencing/em...gclid=CNPHusW6lb8CFYhafgodpy8Agg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Anthony Hill (Jun 25, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Is the yard fenced so the turtle can't escape? Here's what I think - I don't know if I'm all wet or not. Even if the turtle gets out of the pond into the yard, he's going to eventually go back to the pond because its his water source. He will realize eventually that the pond is his new home and he will stay in there once he learns that.
> 
> If you don't want to take a chance, go to a big name home improvement store. They sell all kinds of little decorative fences you just push into the ground. Something like this:
> 
> http://www.atgstores.com/fencing/em...gclid=CNPHusW6lb8CFYhafgodpy8Agg&gclsrc=aw.ds


would they dig under


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

Probably not.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 25, 2014)

Sliders are not really diggers, so I doubt it. If you want something natural looking, I would go with wood posts from local home improvement store. You can get some that looked age, so they should fit nicely with the look.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Small wood barrier? They're not too much in on the digging, so just something small.


----------

